# Renting with Rats



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Has anyone here done it before? I want to rent a place with my OH and friends closer to Uni this year so I can spend more time doing important things like spending more time with my rats and getting a job and such, rather than live on the train commuting.
I've noticed that most landlords just seem to say "no pets" but really mean no cats or dogs, or at least, no big dogs, but I'm scared of the response if I ask about having caged pets. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

we are in a rented property of which said no pets but we just asked the landlord out right as sometimes its the lettings agents them selfs that are the problem. We have a cat ,2 gpigs and a dog. All i did was paid a extra 100 pounds to our deposit to cover carpet cleaning. Make sure its written in your tenancy agreement just in case anything should crop up. Some landlords dont mind once they meet you and see that your looking after the place ok.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright, I'll keep all that in mind. It's bad enough we're trying to fight the "student" stereotype (we're a bunch of nerds who don't really drink, and don't go out lol). I can see us being model tenants, but they're going to have to take our word for it!


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

definately talk to the landlords directly - as someone else has said usually its just standard policy for the letting agents to say no pets - sometimes you find ones saying pets considered - we try to find those ones - i have dogs and mice and never had a problem with landlords - and if you offer a little more to your deposit that usually chirps them up!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, thanks for your reply. Our choice in house is very limited as it is, and the one we're particularly interested in, doesn't say "no pets" so I'm hoping it is something that will be negotiable, and I will add to the deposit


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My landlady changed my tenency agreement so that i could keep pets, no dogs though


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Argent said:


> Alright, I'll keep all that in mind. It's bad enough we're trying to fight the "student" stereotype (we're a bunch of nerds who don't really drink, and don't go out lol). I can see us being model tenants, but they're going to have to take our word for it!


That sounds like us lol. We even de-weeded the garden and put some grass seed down 

I had to go and ask the lettings people before I got my hammies but they said its fine as long as its caged so as long as you talk to either them or the landlord first it should be fine


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Flissy said:


> That sounds like us lol. We even de-weeded the garden and put some grass seed down
> 
> I had to go and ask the lettings people before I got my hammies but they said its fine as long as its caged so as long as you talk to either them or the landlord first it should be fine


lol!
you just made me smile


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am moving into another rented place next week...they asked if i had any so i just listed the hamsters and mice and bunnies i got and my application was accepted. You're right..."pets" in a tenancy agreement tend to mean cats and dogs and possy indoor rabbits. Though i might be taking in my sisters rats so all the advice on here will come in useful for me as they dont know about them. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

metame said:


> lol!
> you just made me smile


LOL well we did half of it, the other half we used to chuck all the weeds on that we were digging up and some soil, the landlady had the cheek to ask us when we were going to move them when she came round!! 

Even though it was obvious we'd done a lot of work to the garden since there is a lawn there now and the weeds had almost metre long roots on them so it was a lot of digging


----------

